# Help identify this orchid



## Cat (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello. A friend of the family dropped off this orchid. She wants me to repot it but I don't know what media to use since I don't know the type of orchid it is. I would very much appreciate if someone could help identify it.


----------



## Lint (Mar 28, 2015)

It looks like a Dendrobium nobile hybrid. Or some Dendrobium at least.
I'd repot it into fine bark in a small pot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2015)

A softcane dendrobe. It needs to have a new growth coming away before you repot it. Its badly dehydrated, too, but dont water too much untill new roots are starting (Spring).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

Definitely a Dendrobium. Unless you can spray it every day, like we do, I would wrap sphagnum around the aerial roots to help them grow. Good luck.


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone.


----------

